# Service und Support > Hilfe und FAQ >  RSS

## Peter63

Hallo,

ich woltle euch fragen, warum ihr kein RSS anbietet. Ich habe hier gelesen, dass man damit Inhalte verfolgen kann. Das fädne ich eigentlich ganz nützlich. Könntet ihr das vielleicht einrichten?

Viele Grüße
Peter

----------

